# Wages



## TOOTALL (Oct 15, 2006)

I WILL BE STARTING MY OWN BUSINESS IN JANUARY . what should I be expected to pay my employees . For example crew leader, experienced tree climbers and groundsman . SECONDLY WHATS THE BEST WAY TO FIND THESE PEOPLE ? 
Thanks Too tall


----------



## ASD (Oct 16, 2006)

if u don't know u sould not have a tree co.:notrolls2:


----------



## JUDGE1162 (Nov 9, 2006)

While ASD said it rudely he does have a point. It depends on your area, the leave of experience you want or need, ads in industry publications for finding works, flyers at your local saw shop, but if you have no one now and don't know what to pay them you should not be 2 months away from starting a tree service.


----------

